

A Blueprint for New User Onboarding on the Web - edhallen
http://www.klaviyo.com/blog/2012/08/17/a-blueprint-new-user-onboarding-web/

======
justinsharpe
Although, not particularly about onboarding, I'd mention that at the 6 and 12
month marks (timing varies), I'd send another email as well. One regarding new
updates/feature enhancements, and one about a potential discount on a new add-
on or for a first sign-up.

